# LT1000 no brakes



## dad004 (Apr 16, 2013)

My yard is mostly flat, so this hasn't been that big of a deal, but I thought I should try and fix it. My LT1000 has no brakes. When I apply the brake, it will coast a few feet, and then stop. When the parking brake is engaged, and in neutral, I can push the tractor fairly easy. 

Thanks


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Look at the left and right ends of the transaxle housing and see if you can locate anything that looks like a brake rotor and a flat lever with a lock nut holding it on. If so we might be able to correct your tractor brake problem even though it may not be just like this one pictured.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep mine did this, and after adjusting the brake rod I had brakes again.


----------

